# Multi-hull capsize anti turtling device (mast float)



## talbot (Jul 18, 2000)

I am seeking information on catamaran / multi-hull masthead floats. Have found limited info via internet searches. Specifically foam shapes that go on the top of the mast. I was looking for more clever products to keep small multihulls / beach cats from turning turtle once they capsize. Can anybody provide some links or info. Thanks a bunch, Talbot


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

This company makes a self-inflating device for the top of the mast :

SECUMAR - Accessories - Anti-Inversion Cushion KSK, blue

On my Wayfarer I bought an inflatable bag designed for the top of a sail (ordered it from England), and had a pocket made in the sail. This way it could be deflated if the sail was put away.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Beach cats with seal masts don't turtle if handled properly, and I've pitchpoled more than a few times.

* The mast must be sealed. Check for own-installed hardware. If seale, it floats.
* Once the boat flips, get off. Most turtles are caused by folks hanging on the rigging. Get around to the botto side.

A float just increases capsize risk (windage and mass). Don't do it.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

pdqaltair said:


> A float just increases capsize risk (windage and mass). Don't do it.


That's why I installed an inflatable bag in the top of the sail, which, properly installed, has hardly any effect on windage and weight.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

What happened to the empty Clorox bottle tied to the top of the mast? Too low tech?


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been on a Hobie 16 that turtled before, and righting it was really not a big deal. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

I had a Prindle so the "sealed mast" never turtled. I had it one it's side 15-20 minutes before. However my friends in a H16 definitely turtled, in the ocean, and had to get a tow to right them. I

I think a durable and inflated "something" at the top would be efficient, however the weight (windage) could hurt your balance as you fly a hull, and it would look ugly (Never something I cared about, if you only saw my P16)

So my un-applied idea was this: A 2nd halyard parallel with the main halyard, rigged to a large float that could stay at the bottom of the mast on the trampoline while you sail. Maybe a round buoy / dock fender, so it still looks like it belongs on a boat. Anyways, once you flip, if you can get on the hulls before it's fully turtled, and begin yanking on the halyard to get the float going up the mast to prevent it from sinking turtle.. 

Or just buy a hobie mast bob and find a way to install it on your mast. They're $$$ though.

Or. Slap on a auto-inflating life jacket that pops to inflate (to the top of the mast) when it is submerged in water, maybe that could provide enough lift. Then you'll just have to replace the can every time you capsize. (Semi joking)


----------



## talbot (Jul 18, 2000)

Thanks for all the good input. I had been sent info on the Secumar and was wondering if there was an alternative available in the states. Already saw the mast Bob from Hobie...simple solution but makes your cat look like an old Aquacat.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Philzy3985 said:


> However my friends in a H16 definitely turtled, in the ocean, and had to get a tow to right them.


Had to get a tow!?! They must have been doing something wrong. I didn't mention it before, but when I turtled a Hobie 16 it was in the ocean, in the Atlantic, off the coast of Florida, and not an especially calm day. We had absolutely no problem at all righting it. It really wasn't significantly more difficult than righting it from its side.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Some spray in foam insulation, at top of mast, if no internal halyards etc., but beware stuff does expand quite a bit. Cheap,
easy and no windage/weight.
Also can adhere thin foam pad to small upper section of mainsail, much the same as is added to the luff of roller furled jibs.
Again cheap, easy and no weight/windage.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

denverdOn : yeah it was in the pacific in rolling seas. The owner had experience but his crew did not, and orchestrating the routine was impossible, the crew started to get agitated and cold, so they flagged down a nearby boat to radio for help. 

I think that it takes patience and timing the swells to help you because of the slow motion between the sail and water that gets the boat righted. Glad you guys performed the routine so well! 

Cats are so much fun, I sold mine to a guy who shipped it to his beach-front home in Hawaii - I just might consider his offer and fly out there to get back on the thing for a couple days. (I wish)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Contact Donald Crowhurt and ask how his innovation worked out. _(Sorry, I could not resist.)_


----------



## talbot (Jul 18, 2000)

I don't remember ever capsizing while on a catamaran. It's ALWAYS been a pitchpole and flop over on one hull - look to see what happened to the crew on the trapeze, usually not good - and then get to the righting lines before it's too late. How do you right a cat that's gone all the way by yourself? Every time I've watched there has been a power boat involved.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

talbot said:


> How do you right a cat that's gone all the way by yourself?


It depends on the cat. I've done it with a Hobie 14, in a fairly calm lake. I think a Hobie 16 would be impossible to right from a turtled position by one person.

I have considered sticking pool noodles into the mast of my current sailing dinghy (not a cat), to prevent turtling. Of course, you have to have a mast in which they'll fit, and not have any internal halyards, if you want to do that.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Philzy3985 said:


> denverdOn : yeah it was in the pacific in rolling seas. The owner had experience but his crew did not, and orchestrating the routine was impossible, the crew started to get agitated and cold, so they flagged down a nearby boat to radio for help.
> 
> I think that it takes patience and timing the swells to help you because of the slow motion between the sail and water that gets the boat righted. Glad you guys performed the routine so well!
> 
> Cats are so much fun, I sold mine to a guy who shipped it to his beach-front home in Hawaii - I just might consider his offer and fly out there to get back on the thing for a couple days. (I wish)


Shouldn't have been in the ocean without a handheld radio, at least.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I've raced in fleets where MANY pitched, and never saw a raced boat turtle. Recreational sailors, yes; they hang on the rigging and don't get to the righting lines quickly.

Make certain the mast is sealed. That is your float. Adding internal foam will actually reduce flotation.


----------



## Infanmar (Aug 2, 2020)

Reading this post years later...if anyone is still on...why on earth would adding internal foam to a catamaran mast reduce flotation? This seems counterintuitive. I ask because I just bought a prindle 16 I intend to sail with my kids and I am considering putting a pool noodle inside the top of the mast, or using spray foam. I will also seal the mast. Anyone?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

denverd0n said:


> It depends on the cat. I've done it with a Hobie 14, in a fairly calm lake. I think a Hobie 16 would be impossible to right from a turtled position by one person.
> 
> I have considered sticking pool noodles into the mast of my current sailing dinghy (not a cat), to prevent turtling. Of course, you have to have a mast in which they'll fit, and not have any internal halyards, if you want to do that.


The noodle will deteriorate quickly in the UV and come apart as a mess
I used to have a Hobie 16 with this on top









Hobie "Baby Bob" Mast Float


"Baby Bob" Mast Float




www.boatlocker.com





Also have a good righting line









Easy Rite for Hobie 14/16/17


Easy Rite for Hobie 14/16/17 - 30105




westcoastsailing.net





And a righting bucket









Hobie Righting Bucket Kit


Simple, easy to carry, and easy to use. Comes complete with no-rot canvas bucket, premeasured line, shoulder pad (not shown) and snap. The righting bucket holds as much as 150 pounds of water to assist your body weight to right your catamaran.




westcoastsailing.net





Put a hatch in one of the pontoons in the middle with a liner to store gear and a handheld









Hobie 2019 & Newer Outback Hatch Liner


• Great way to store additional items in the bow of your 2019 or newer Hobie Outback • Keeps items from sliding around inside the hull • This liner is for the Hobie Outback • Can be used to store gear or fish • Sold individually The Hobie Hatch Liner fits in the forward hatch in the 2019 or...




www.southwindkayaks.com


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Infanmar said:


> Reading this post years later...if anyone is still on...why on earth would adding internal foam to a catamaran mast reduce flotation? This seems counterintuitive. I ask because I just bought a prindle 16 I intend to sail with my kids and I am considering putting a pool noodle inside the top of the mast, or using spray foam. I will also seal the mast. Anyone?


I had a Prindle 16 so I know this for certain.

The mast is SEALED (external halyards) and will fload. Anything you put in the mast only makes it heavier and it will float less.

Make certain it is sealed!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

My boat, nearly 40 years ago. I capsized many times and never turtled it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I turtled my old Hobie 16 a few times when I owned her.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Prindle 16 mast is sealed so it will float. no need to ad any flotation to the inside, all it will do is make it heavier and not float a well. if you do turtle get all the weight on the back cross bar and sink the stern of one hull and wait for the mast head to float to the surface at which point the boat will turn on to one hull and then you right the boat with the righting line.


----------

